# TO-35 Starter



## CAROLINA KEN (Apr 26, 2019)

Looking for any service info and parts availability on rebuilding the Delco-Remy starter on my MF TO-35 . Also do i have to remove the distributor to remove the starter , clearance looks kind of tight .


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Just loosen the mounting bolts and angle the starter down, comes right out without removing distributor. May need a tap or two to get it free of the engine, but once it is loose it just tilts right out.


----------

